# Sat Nav or not?



## disappointed (Dec 30, 2011)

Just about to order 2019 TT Sport. Didn't have satnav in my current 12-plate TT (used a removable device, don't do much driving in unfamiliar areas) wondering whether to have it on this one.
What are other owners' opinions - is it worth it? I understand that you only get 5 free updates - what happens after that?


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

Like you, I don't often drive in unfamiliar areas, and couldn't justify the additional cost of the Nav pack for my current TTS. Got to say, I've been more than happy with Co-Pilot/Waze on my 'droid, especially as the newer 'phones have larger screens. Just ordered a new TT, and didn't even consider nav.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I often drive to unfamiliar places so it's a must for me. But I also use it when I know where I'm going as the live traffic info has often alerted me to long delays on the road and found me a quicker route. 
The maps are updated every 6 months so you get your first one about 6 months after delivery. So 5 updates should take you up to the car being 3 years old. After that you have to buy them from Audi and you pay handsomely for the privilege.

It will also direct you to the nearest filling stations and with Audi Connect you can check brands and prices. 
I've added speed camera alerts to mine as well so I get visual and audio alerts to warn me. 
Plus unlike a phone nav it's all nicely integrated. 
Dedicated sat navs perform better and have more bells and whistles. And are a lot cheaper.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I think it's a must have. It's what the digi dash is made for.

It's handy to see the local traffic around you even if you're just commuting, as mentioned above you can see the nearest petrol stations and audi garages just in case. And when I do go to new places I find the nav is pretty good to be honest.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

For me its a must have...I think the VC is just ordinary without it. As well as the traffic info it is much more convenient than having a phone etc. as you don't have to take your hand off the steering wheel to operate it...The best thing for me though is the ability to load your own custom POIs...this includes speed cameras...and even if I haven't got the map display on it will put a pop-up on the VC and give an audio alert when I approach a speed camera (or any selected POIs) 8)

Another thing to consider I wouldn't even consider buying a TT without the navigation package and I doubt if the only one...So you may narrow down they market when you come to sell???


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Have just ordered my 2nd mk3 TT. Do not have sat nav in my current car and did not consider it for this one. Got great trade in price for current one and lack of sat nav not mentioned. I feel it depends on how often you use it, in the 3 years of ownership I have used sat nav twice, so not worth paying £1500. I had comfort and sound package instead, music is important to me. If I do change my mind can always retro fit but unlikely to do this. Depends on how much money you want to spend on "extras" and their order of priority.


----------



## disappointed (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Your input very helpful.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I would not pay £1400 but worth having if part of a deal,such as a built car with a good discount.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's good, but only you know if you can live without...
Is it worth the asking price, no... but that's true of pretty much all the items on the option list.

Desire is another thing .....


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

I couldn't agree you more!


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

It`s nice to have, but not a 100% must for me - I still mostly use Waze on the mobile. Built in sat nav useful for when the mobile is playing up or for spirited driving etc.


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

I ordered my TT without the Tech Pack originally, then found myself continually thinking "well I could gt it after-fitted"...

Then worked out it would be better to just get it in the first place...


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Only reason I can think to not get it would be to keep the car under the £40k tax threshold, then retrofit later.

It really completes the interior nicely and the virtual cockpit was designed to have it


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Last time I looked at Audi's approved web site most TTs didn't have sat nav. And very few had leather either.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Must have IMO, as it's integral to the VD in so many ways. Should be standard in all TT's considering even the base models now cost over £40k.


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

Mark Pred said:


> Must have IMO, as it's integral to the VD in so many ways. Should be standard in all TT's considering even the base models now cost over £40k.


This is the real issue. The current price is prohibitive, especially so when satnav is standard on so many cars these days.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But.. in fairness the standard nav in most cars sucks or its crappy CarPlay.
That said, i agree with you. It's pure greed by Audi.


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

I use (HERE WeGo), Can`t fault it, the bonus is you can use the APP even with Data turned off once the maps have been downloaded and it`s FREE.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

disappointed said:


> Just about to order 2019 TT Sport. Didn't have satnav in my current 12-plate TT (used a removable device, don't do much driving in unfamiliar areas) wondering whether to have it on this one.
> What are other owners' opinions - is it worth it? I understand that you only get 5 free updates - what happens after that?


A must have IMO. It's integral to the virtual dash. I just can't imagine driving a TT with out it. Had it on my 16 plate TTS and now my 18 Black Edition. Roads don't change that much, so five updates is plenty for the average punter who keeps a car 3 years from new.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But how often do you use it...? if you don't need or use it, it's pointless...
So, as always it depends..


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

I just got the car. And I have to say that I am thoroughly disappointed in the navigation system. 
Pros:
Yes its easy to use and read.
Cons:
The routes that the navigation suggests are very strange and take you around rather than the most logical route. The maps are also missing quite a few streets making it inaccurate. It once suggested me to take a downright dangerous road that I am 90% sure is not meant for cars!!


----------



## miller (Mar 5, 2009)

The Audi Virtual Cockpit is made for sat nav and is been drastically under used if not activated! Don't pay £1500 or whatever for Audi to install it, have it activated later for a fraction of the cost! All the software is already installed in the car, just needs turning on. I had mine done at VW Autofit in Redditch, cost £250 well worth the trip from South Yorkshire! Can highly recommend makes all the difference to your driving experience whether you use it occasionally or every day!


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

miller said:


> I had mine done at VW Autofit in Redditch


Do you mean VW Retrofit?


----------



## miller (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep sorry VW Retrofit


----------

